# Does Anyone know if an E60 (2004 525i) can be retrofitted with nav?



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a friend who just purchased a 2004 525i with every option except navigation. Does anyone know if there is a retrofit path for him to connect navigation into his factory screen?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Chad, show him this clip from the service bulletin. If he has the prewiring for navigation, he can have the retrofit done by the dealer at a reasonable cost.

SI B 84 10 04
Phone, Navigation Systems July 2004
Technical Service 

This Service Information bulletin supersedes Advance S.I. B84 10 04 dated June 2004.

designates changes to this revision

SUBJECT
CCC (Car Communication Computer) Navigation Retrofit Kit


MODEL
E60 (5 Series) with CCC pre-wiring (option 6UA).


SITUATION
NOTE: CCC retrofitting is only possible if the vehicle has option 6UA (Pre-wiring for CCC) installed.

NOTE: If the customer requests that the Navigation retrofit be installed, they are not be charged more than $1,800.00 in total. 

Warranty is to be charged for the Labor and the color specific cover, center dashboard trim panel.

Please also refer to the Sales Bulletin.


----------



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

Tyrone said:


> Chad, show him this clip from the service bulletin. If he has the prewiring for navigation, he can have the retrofit done by the dealer at a reasonable cost.
> 
> SI B 84 10 04
> Phone, Navigation Systems July 2004
> ...


Now how did I guess you would again be the man with the answer? :dunno:

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That would an E60. I'll edit the thread title


----------



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> That would an E60. I'll edit the thread title


Thanks. I actually copied and pasted from a message to the title, so I didn't even notice it had E90


----------

